# Radeln am Mittwoch in/um Darmstadt



## one track mind (13. April 2010)

servus, 
da es sich so ergeben hat, dass ich meist mittwoch ab frühem nachmittag zeit zum biken habe, hier ein aufruf: Wer hat bock, mit mir zu fahren? als startpunkte wären direkt darmstadt (z.b. bölle) oder beliebige orte an der nördlichen bergstrasse denkbar. 
ich bin wahlweise mit nem (wenns sein muss) upphilltauglichen freerider oder mit nem cc-hardtail unterwegs. ich bin da bereit mich auf die mitfahrenden einzustellen. wichtig ist nur ein hoher trail-anteil bei den runden. entsprechende ortskenntnisse sind meinerseits vorhanden, freue mich aber auch immer, wenn man mir neues zeigt.

also, jemand zeit und bock? 

-morgen ist übrigens mittwoch


----------



## rayc (13. April 2010)

Wenn dir 17:00 nicht zu spät ist, schliesse dich der Tour von Fire-Flyer an, siehe http://www.melibokus-biker.de/touren/geplante/index.html

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one track mind (13. April 2010)

rayc schrieb:


> Wenn dir 17:00 nicht zu spät ist, schliesse dich der Tour von Fire-Flyer an, siehe http://www.melibokus-biker.de/touren/geplante/index.html
> 
> Ray



das ist leider zu spät, da wollte ich schon wieder zuhause sein, aber trotzdem danke für den tip


----------



## rayc (14. April 2010)

Dann viel Spass und geniesse die Sonne.

Ray


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. April 2010)

Was heißt denn bei dir früher Nachmittag?

Bin frisch in Darmstadt (zugezogen) und suche nach Strecken / evtl. Leuten an die ich mich dran hängen kann.
Leider kann ich nur grad im Moment krankheitsbedingt nicht aufs Rad - aber das ist ja hoffentlich nur eine Frage von ner Woche oder max. zwei


----------



## one track mind (14. April 2010)

früher nachmittag bedeutet so ab 13:30. gute besserung. vielleicht sieht man sich demnächst


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. April 2010)

Das ist ja eher noch Mittag 

Da ist grad erst meine Vorlesung um, aber vielleicht findet man trotzdem mal einen Termin


----------



## der.bergsteiger (14. April 2010)

Hey, das klingt gut. Ich hab mittwochs auch nur bis halb 1 Vorlesung, da könnten wir mal ne Runde drehen. Heute ist aber jetzt schon zu spät, nächste Woche wär ich dabei (wenns Wetter einigermaßen passt). 
Hier um Darmstadt kenn ich mich gar nicht aus, eher südlicher (Meli, Whm, etc.). Wäre deshalb interessant da was neues kennenzulernen.
Also da können wir nächsten Mittwoch gerne mal was unternehmen.


----------



## one track mind (14. April 2010)

ok, schaun wir mal nächste woche. die hausberge um darmstadt herum eignen sich (ausgenommen die strecke am fränky) eher zum cc fahren, während ich am meli und co mit dem fr-bike unterwegs bin. was man dann für ne runde/strecke fährt, können wir ja bei zeiten ausmachen.


----------



## Arthur27 (14. April 2010)

Servus One track mind,

je nachdem welche Schicht ich habe könnte ich unter der Woche so ab 14 - 15 Uhr ne Runde drehen. Trailig hört sich ganz gut an, allerdings ist mein FR-Bike nur bedingt Uhill-tauglich, deswegen bin ich meist mit dem AM-Bike unterwegs.
Falls du ausser Mittwochs noch Zeit hast kann man sich ja auch treffen. 

Gruß


----------



## one track mind (14. April 2010)

ok, da wären wir theoretisch schon mal zu viert. ich schlage vor, nächsten dienstag mal zu schauen, wer zeit/bock hat und machen dann einen start/zeitpunkt aus. was mich angeht, kann ich unter der woche vorerst nur mittwochs, wenn die tage länger werden auch an anderen wochentagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arthur27 (14. April 2010)

Nächste Woche Mittwoch kann ich leider nicht, hab da Spätschicht. Aber spätestens in 2 Wochen sollte es klappen 

Welchen Umfang haben deine Touren in der Regel ( km und hm ) ?


----------



## jjom (14. April 2010)

Am Böllenfalltor gestartet, über Ludwigshöhe und Prinzenberg zum Frankenstein hoch, trailig runter und wieder zurück beläuft sich in der Regel so auf knapp 30 bis 35km und rund 600hm. 

Wenn man etwas (aber nicht zuviel/-lange) mehr will fährt man am Frankenstein zB "hinten" (Süden) komplett runter und dann wieder hoch zur Spitze.
Wären dann ~800 hm.

Ich fahre ziemlich oft ab dem Böllenfalltor und könnte sowohl ein paar Strecken führen - habe aber auch nichts dagegen mich einer Gruppe anzuschließen.

Ich werde auch morgen fahren, dank einer Klausureinsicht aber wohl erst gegen 17Uhr ab Bölle.


----------



## one track mind (14. April 2010)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> Nächste Woche Mittwoch kann ich leider nicht, hab da Spätschicht. Aber spätestens in 2 Wochen sollte es klappen
> 
> Welchen Umfang haben deine Touren in der Regel ( km und hm ) ?



entweder ähnlich wie oben beschrieben oder eben ab alsbach oder auerbach touren um den meli rum. dort sind die hügel höher und steiler, wodurch es mehr hm pro km gibt und der fahrtechnische anspruch steigt.


----------



## one track mind (19. April 2010)

also, ich werde am mittwoch um halb 2 mit nem kumpel ab dem böllenfalltor starten. evtl. wirds ne bissl längere runde bis zum meli hoch und wieder zurück...


----------



## der.bergsteiger (19. April 2010)

Alles klar, ich bin mit nem Kumpel am Start.
Böllenfalltor ist Ecke Nieder-Ramstädter/ Klappacherstr, da wo der Böllenfalltorweg zur Lichtwiese geht, oder?!


----------



## one track mind (20. April 2010)

ja da ist ein restaurant. da auf dem parkplatz können wir uns treffen. bis dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one track mind (27. April 2010)

Hi, ich wollte morgen ne runde am melibokus drehen. ab ca. 13:30. jemand bock?


----------



## der.bergsteiger (27. April 2010)

Ich bin am überlegen, obs morgen zum Hirschkopf oder Meli geht. Falls Meli, ruf ich dich noch mal an.Vor 14.30h pack ichs aber nicht bis Auerbach.


----------



## one track mind (27. April 2010)

du hast ne pn.


----------



## richtig (30. April 2010)

Abonniert!
Bin auch gelegentlich Mittwochs unterwegs.

Seid Ihr schonmal gefahren? Welche Route und auf welchem Leistungsniveau bewegt Ihr Euch? Ich möchte mit meiner 18 Kilo Prinzessin ungerne mehr al 1000 hm zurücklegen.

Grussascha


----------



## one track mind (30. April 2010)

servus, 

also, wir (d.h. der.bergsteiger, ich und noch andere im forum nicht präsente) waren jetzt die letzten beiden mittwochs (ist das der richtige plural für mittwoch???) unterwegs. einmal sind wir ne kleine singletrailrunde gefahren, das andere mal haben wir eine session an einem fr-spot gemacht. 

wenn du ein 18kg bike 1000hm treten kannst und das teil bergab zu nutzen weisst, dann passt das ganz gut, denke ich.


----------



## one track mind (10. Mai 2010)

Na, jemand Zeit und Bock, diesen Mittwoch?


----------



## der.bergsteiger (10. Mai 2010)

Wir werden am Mittwoch nen Fahrrad aufbauen (der Rahmen müsste morgen kommen). Also bin ich diese Woche raus.
Nächste vielleicht wieder.


----------



## jan84 (11. Mai 2010)

one track mind schrieb:


> Na, jemand Zeit und Bock, diesen Mittwoch?



Gegen 1730 wär ich morgen für ne Runde (Tempo/techn. Anspruch egal) zu haben. 


grüße,
Jan


----------



## one track mind (11. Mai 2010)

die uhrzeit klingt gut. wenn dir das passt, würde ich mich morgen mittag nochmal melden. grundsätzlich wäre mir nach ner runde am meli.

@bergsteiger: lass mich raten: kein votec oder?


----------



## jan84 (11. Mai 2010)

Alles klar, wär gut wenn du dich bis ca 15Uhr meldest. Wo biken ist mir egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one track mind (12. Mai 2010)

sorry, bin raus. wird jetzt schon absehbar, dass das heute bei mir mit FH, arbeit, etc. doch länger wird....


----------



## jan84 (12. Mai 2010)

ok.


----------



## der.bergsteiger (12. Mai 2010)

@one track mind: Neee, Votec muss nicht unbedingt sein . Ist ein Ghost ERT geworden.


----------



## one track mind (25. Mai 2010)

so, mal wieder: wer hat bock morgen fahren zu gehen? bevorzugt im umkreis melibokus? hätte ab ca.14:00 zeit.


----------



## Arthur27 (25. Mai 2010)

Wetterbericht für morgen schon gesehen ?
Wenn nicht, pack besser die Badehose ein  Wird wohl leider sehr feucht ...


----------



## der.bergsteiger (25. Mai 2010)

Ja, Wetterbericht sieht wirklich sehr schlecht aus. Ich fahr wenn dann am abend ne kleine Runde, ist aber noch sehr unsicher. Muss noch was für die Uni machen...


----------



## one track mind (25. Mai 2010)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> Wetterbericht für morgen schon gesehen ?
> Wenn nicht, pack besser die Badehose ein  Wird wohl leider sehr feucht ...



also, deiner logik zu folge brauch ich keine badehose zum radfahren, wenn ich den wetterbericht gelesen habe. dann mach ich das mal


----------



## Arthur27 (25. Mai 2010)

Ob nun mit oder ohne Badehose - scheiß Wetter solls geben 

Nächste Woche Mittwoch könnts bei mir klappen, aber wohl frühstens gegen 16 Uhr. Werde mich mal kurz vorher nochmal melden.

gruß
Arthur


----------



## one track mind (8. Juni 2010)

so, wie siehts denn diese woche (also morgen) aus? jemand bock?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

